# Boas > Anacondas >  video

## ikonspiracy

something i thought you guys might like


<a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=61463979">Anaconda Attacks</a><br/><object width="425px" height="360px" ><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="movie" value="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=61463979,t=1,mt=video"/><embed src="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=61463979,t=1,mt=video" width="425" height="360" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"></embed></object>

----------


## ikonspiracy

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu...deoid=61463979

----------


## Neal

The video has been posted before, but whoever made the commentary on that video is stupid, and apparently knows nothing about snakes, and I frown on them when I heard: "Anaconda, a snake that gets so large it can swallow a human being in 1 gulp." That person should get sued for trying to make video commentary when they don't know anything.

----------


## ikonspiracy

> The video has been posted before, but whoever made the commentary on that video is stupid, and apparently knows nothing about snakes, and I frown on them when I heard: "Anaconda, a snake that gets so large it can swallow a human being in 1 gulp." That person should get sued for trying to make video commentary when they don't know anything.


i thought it was funny lmao

----------


## Neal

> i thought it was funny lmao


I really didn't think it was funny, but everybody has a different sense of humor I guess.

----------


## thefifthdentist

i agree its pretty retarded how they reported the anaconda eating a human being in one gulp

chances are unless your a small child with 3 broken limbs crawling through the amazon the anaconda isn't really that much of a threat

i do however really like the fact the snake hit the guy trying to grab it. good on ya mate

----------


## mainbutter

aparently anacondas have fangs.

----------


## Neal

> aparently anacondas have fangs.


Yep, very very large ones, like 3 rows of them. lol.

----------


## tbowman

> chances are unless your a small child with 3 broken limbs crawling through the amazon the anaconda isn't really that much of a threat


Yeah maybe not a threat as in it's not going to eat you. But they can still kill you.

----------


## Neal

> Yeah maybe not a threat as in it's not going to eat you. But they can still kill you.


So can any snake that gets around 5ish foot and wraps around your neck. I'm sure pretty much any species of boa or python could kill you then.

----------


## empty.

chances are unless your a small child with 3 broken limbs crawling through the amazon the anaconda isn't really that much of a threat



OMG..... ARE U EVER BEEN IN VENEZUELA?....  im venezuelan and the anaconda is the lragets snake so it can kill u... in fact in a reptile park 1 anaconda in quarantine kill 1 adult..... 

btw i love those snake

----------


## empty.

WARNING 



http://www.profesorenlinea.cl/imagen...anaconda04.jpg

----------


## tbowman

That image is a hoax. And to neal, Yeah a 5' snake could probably kill you if you sat there and let it. Green anacondas, retics, burms, and afrocks all have the capability to overpower and kill a human being easily. I didn't say that anacondas go around hunting people in the wild. I just said they can easily kill a human being.

----------


## Neal

That picture is a fake, if you're going to post stuff make sure it's true before you try to give people bad impressions on things.

----------


## empty.

OMG.... man... ok its a fake?... AKAKAKAKAK... omg... dude... I LIVED IN VENEZUELA FOR 24 years im Venezuela... i know my country snake and I KNOW IT CAN KILL A ADULT... why ppl is trying to be so smart mouth?...... tell me then... how many time you have been in Venezuela?... and how many time you have been in the Amazon?... and how many times have you see a Anaconda in the wild?.... honestly i never been in the amazon so i never seen in the wild a anaconda... but i know the anaconda, i know is the largets snake in the world, and OMG.. i love animal and i have read and wathc video about anaconda.... the anaconda you have in home never is gonna be that big like the ones that live in the amazon...

dont tell me that a anaconda cant kill a adult cause you dont know anything

----------


## mumps

Number One: The video is of Jesus Rivas, who has been studying condas in the llanos in Venezuela for many years.  Nowhere near the amazon.  The largest one he has encountered was 17 feet.  He is a well respected scientist and probably knows more about the natural behaviors of anacondas than anyone.  

Number Two: Whoever is narrating that story is, as mentioned, an idiot.  Do you know of many newscasters who actually know anything about what it is they are reporting on?  Especially with reptile stories, they are exaggerated to take advantage of the fear factor and sensationalism.

Number Three: I don't think anything under 9 or 10 feet could kill me.  A five foot boa, if really intent and squeezing the crap out of me, could still be relatively easily unwound.  I would think anything 10 or over wouldn't have much of a problem.

Number Four: That photo of the guy in the retic is of course a fake.  Doesn't mean it doesn't happen, though.  I know of no documented cases of rocks, burms or condas eating someone, but I know of at least two instances where retics have.  The last one being in '95 I believe.

Jesus is working, in the video, with a wild conda that looks to be at least 12 foot.  I would love to be there with him catching that snake, but I sure wouldn't want to do it alone.

Pets are one thing.  Wild specimens are another cup of tea entirely.

Chris

----------


## empty.

ok....

another video.... the animal there is a Tapir 

images here ... http://images.google.co.ve/images?hl...title&resnum=1.. 

and here is the video how it kil a tapir... and im telling u im 24 yrs old and that tapir is more fat than i am... but ok... you just keep lying to yourself about a anaconda or "traga venado" cant kill a Adult.. just go to venzuela and find 1 to see what happen...

Video

YouTube - Serpiente comiendo un Hipopotamo!!??!


another iamge

http://www.venezuelatuya.com/estados...asanaconda.jpg

----------


## Neal

How about before you post, YOU READ? Nobody said anything about an anaconda couldn't kill an adult. I said it couldn't eat an adult. Learn to read.

----------


## dr del

Chill time guys,

Lets remember to keep it civil.


dr del

----------


## Jay_Bunny

I'm pretty sure an anaconda could not SWALLOW and digest an normal sized adult human. Kill it, yes. Eat it, no. 

But I have heard some strange things. My husband used to be friends with this guy who claimed his father worked for a rescue squad somewhere (it was so long ago that I heard this story I can't remember). I believe the snake was a retic, which if I'm not mistaken, get larger than anacondas, right?

Ok, so there was this man who lived out in the middle of no where. Kept a LOT of reptiles and didn't care for them right. He kept his retic in his bathtub with a mesh fence type "lid" on it. Well, one night the man gets really drunk and passes out on his floor. The snake gets out and having not been fed in a long time, takes the opportunity for an easy meal and begins to try and swallow the man, feet first. A day later, the rescue squad is called out to the man's house and they find him on the floor, barely alive, in shock. The snake had swallowed his legs up to his hips, but couldn't swallow any further and died. They cut the man free from the snake and rushed him to the hospital. His legs had already begun to be digested and he died from shock. 

Its a story, not sure if its real or not, but I really don't think a large snake could swallow something our size, at least not without dying or having to spit us back out.

----------


## empty.

ok ppl... anaconda can eat a human been... im out... im tired of this nonsense

----------


## Neal

> ok ppl... anaconda can eat a human been... im out... im tired of this nonsense


It's not nonsense. It's people like you that know NOTHING about snakes that try to stay stuff that isn't true. From what it seems to me and to everybody else that reads this, I bet they agree with me that you can't spell or read.

Human Being. btw.

Sorry Dr. Del I tried to keep it civil, but I can't deal with people who have the brain of a 3yr old.

Edit:
Just to let you know and prove how innacurate any information you have is. They did a study on weither or not an anaconda could swallow an adult. Our shoulders are too wide, hence they could not. A smaller child or something would be a different story if the snake was rather large.

----------


## empty.

srry for my english in dont speack englihs very well.. but we can talk in spanish if you want?...  but i dont think you can speack spanish....

anyways... so ours shoulder are to wide?... OMG.... and they are call constrictor for what?... anaconda can kill and EAT a human being im not saying all adult cause some ppl can be very fat and tall, but a average adult of course... just go to my country VENEZUELA... and go to the Amazonas and ask there and look for the anacondas.... but ok... i dont know anything about snake that maybe be true but a 17feet long anaconda can eat u... im out

----------


## Neal

> srry for my english in dont speack englihs very well.. but we can talk in spanish if you want?...  but i dont think you can speack spanish....
> 
> anyways... so ours shoulder are to wide?... OMG.... and they are call constrictor for what?... anaconda can kill and EAT a human being im not saying all adult cause some ppl can be very fat and tall, but a average adult of course... just go to my country VENEZUELA... and go to the Amazonas and ask there and look for the anacondas.... but ok... i dont know anything about snake that maybe be true but a 17feet long anaconda can eat u... im out


I don't care where you're from. The way you talk and try to act like you know something when you know nothing. These people that have studies anaconda for years are wrong, and somebody with little to no education is right? Are you serious? I can speak spanish also. Go find a different forum to talk trash and nonsense on. Nobody here really wants to hear anything you have to say. An anaconda couldn't eat an adult. Point blank, end of story. You're information is inaccurate and has no research to back it up. A child? Yes a larger anaconda could manage, an adult? NO. Go back to school and research before you want to call out people who have degrees on this matter.

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Unless you go out into the wilderness of VENEZUELA and OMG catch your own WILD anaconda and see if he can swallow you since you are OMG from VENEZUELA and 24 YEARS OLD then stop talking.

Unless you have done scientific research on your own or can site other professional experiments PROVING an anaconda can CONSUME (notice I didn't say kill, I said consume, meaning swallow and digest) an adult human being of average proportions, then you need to stop talking. 

You claim something that isn't true and people try and calmly explain that this is indeed not the truth and you get defensive and start yelling at people. This forum is full of nice people with massive amounts of knowledge that are from various backgrounds. They know their stuff and try and help out wherever they can. Your attitude will not get you far here and you are quickly making a bad name for yourself.

----------


## empty.

so this is fake?...

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Um7VQ6mXOC.../anakonda3.jpg

http://z.about.com/d/urbanlegends/1/0/g/2/snake04.jpg

and plz tell me why its fake

----------


## rabernet

> so this is fake?...
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Um7VQ6mXOC.../anakonda3.jpg
> 
> http://z.about.com/d/urbanlegends/1/0/g/2/snake04.jpg
> 
> and plz tell me why its fake


Yes - it's fake. Here's why it's fake:

http://www.snopes.com/horrors/animals/anaconda.asp

and

http://www.blackbearheaven.com/man-eating-snake.htm

----------


## Neal

> Yes - it's fake. Here's why it's fake:
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/horrors/animals/anaconda.asp
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.blackbearheaven.com/man-eating-snake.htm


I tried to explain that our shoulders are too wide for even the largest snake found today, he doesn't want to listen. In his mind he's right when he doesn't know anything. It's pointless to argue with him though raber, but I appreciate the backup.  :Razz:

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (08-29-2009)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> I tried to explain that our shoulders are too wide for even the largest snake found today, he doesn't want to listen. In his mind he's right when he doesn't know anything. It's pointless to argue with him though raber, but I appreciate the backup.


Neal, from reading on what you were typing I definitely agree.

Even though I don't research Anacondas much, I do know quite a few facts about them.

Even though Anacondas are considered the largest snake in the world (not longest, that's a Reticulated python, I'm talking about girth), they still could not fit down a grown adult. Our shoulders are too wide (as stated before) so the snake could not swallow it.

I think that you think an Anaconda could swallow a human because from where you live there might've been stories passed around that were not true and facts passed around that were not true since you live in the area where there are Anacondas native. When one of my family members lived in Nicaragua, all she heard was that all the reptiles and amphibians there were venomous. That, of course, is not true, for the most part. They said all the lizards, snakes, and amphibians were venomous. There are no venomous species of lizards in Nicaragua. There are venomous snake there, so I'm guessing that's how that rumor started, and same with the amphibians since some can be poisonous. 

An Anaconda can kill a full grown adult, but not swallow a full grown adult. A small child is a whole 'nother story, and there is a great size difference between a small child and a full grown adult.

I hope I made that clear.

----------

Neal (08-29-2009)

----------


## Neal

> Neal, from reading on what you were typing I definitely agree.
> 
> Even though I don't research Anacondas much, I do know quite a few facts about them.
> 
> Even though Anacondas are considered the largest snake in the world (not longest, that's a Reticulated python, I'm talking about girth), they still could not fit down a grown adult. Our shoulders are too wide (as stated before) so the snake could not swallow it.
> 
> I think that you think an Anaconda could swallow a human because from where you live there might've been stories passed around that were not true and facts passed around that were not true since you live in the area where there are Anacondas native. When one of my family members lived in Nicaragua, all she heard was that all the reptiles and amphibians there were venomous. That, of course, is not true, for the most part. They said all the lizards, snakes, and amphibians were venomous. There are no venomous species of lizards in Nicaragua. There are venomous snake there, so I'm guessing that's how that rumor started, and same with the amphibians since some can be poisonous. 
> 
> An Anaconda can kill a full grown adult, but not swallow a full grown adult. A small child is a whole 'nother story, and there is a great size difference between a small child and a full grown adult.
> ...


Thanks, but be careful, I don't want you to get any type of infraction for some weird rule.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> Thanks, but be careful, I don't want you to get any type of infraction for some weird rule.


In my post, I don't think I broke any rule, did I?
 :Wink:

----------


## Neal

> In my post, I don't think I broke any rule, did I?


You never can tell. Anyways I don't want to veer off topic, I think they'res probably an infraction for thread jacking. Talk to you on aim.

----------

